# Wisconsin Turkey Season



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Getting ready for the season here. Placed two tents today and hope for some luck this Wed when season opens here. Our seasons run for a week each, with a total of 6 weeks...I have 4 tags for 4 different weeks, plus a week I don't have, that my daughter does, to call for her....it will be fun as always...dang it's fun to have a Spring hunting season.....good luck to all!

brownegg


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I was up in Wisconsin last week for a funeral.

Can't believe how many turkey we saw just driving up 39 to Portage. 

Evidently they wintered well!

Good luck on your hunt!


Tim


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Somehow the flocks that can't seem to figure out how to cross road disappear about the time the seasons open. A week ago I spent five minutes while they ran back and forth playing some turkey version of red rover. Yesterday I chased one up the driveway as I came home from work. Next week I'll work my hinder off calling even one in. Goofy birds!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Turned out I bagged 3 Toms so far. We have the rest of this season that ends Wed and then one last week. My birds were all nice and heavy and the last one I bagged was the first time I ever saw a adult bird without spurs....anyone else ever see that? Talking with fellow hunters, they never seen that before....it was a nice adulut with 10" beard and prolly 22 to 24 lbs...


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Busy as heck here...just want to let folks know that I ended up bagging 3 nice toms....one that was mature but didn't have any spurs...first time I have seen that...I have laying hens with spurs...who woulda thought you could bag a nice one wthout spurs? Gotta love mother nature

I worked hard to call one for my daughter on the second week...birds were not in the mood ...we still had a ton of fun....memories for a lifetime...

Peace..brownegg


----------



## boolandk (Sep 20, 2003)

Anyone looking for turkeys can visit us anytime. They are everywhere!


----------

